# named pipe stuck on filesystem

## Pilsner

Hello, everyone.

I had system crash yesterday and after reboot there is a file named MAKEFILE in /usr/src/linux/.... that is of type "named pipe" and which I cannot delete.

1. rm -f says "operation not permitted"

2. lsattr says not supported

3. file overwrite with echo or cat something > Makefile says not permitted.

4. Even rebooted to liveCD still cannot delete that file.

5. dd if=/dez/zero of=/path/to/makefile says operation not permitted

attributes:

prwSr-srw- 1 71 9537 0 Jan 26 1971 /path/to/Makefile

My FS is ext4.

Does anyone know how to get rid of this named pipe ?

----------

## gentoo_ram

Could be filesystem corruption.  I'd run fsck on the filesystem.

----------

## mikegpitt

Gentoo_ram's suggestion might be correct.  I found this thread on google which may be of help to you... it looks like in this guy's case that filesystem corruption was to blame:

http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/1998/12/msg02415.html

Thread:

http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/1998/12/thrd6.html#02415

How he removed the file:

http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/1998/12/msg02771.html

Before doing anything, I would suggest that you backup your important data in case the worse happens.

----------

## Pilsner

Had to format disk and re-install gentoo. Anyways after bad fsck I had /etc and /var gone and so, replacing of only those 2 folders from gentoo install disk was bad idea since all my packages were gone for "emerge" and reinstall were failing for some, due to file collisions. A real mess...

Thanks for link, next time I'll try to ru more fsck with different options if no other problem happens to exist.

----------

## widremann

 *Pilsner wrote:*   

> Had to format disk and re-install gentoo. Anyways after bad fsck I had /etc and /var gone and so, replacing of only those 2 folders from gentoo install disk was bad idea since all my packages were gone for "emerge" and reinstall were failing for some, due to file collisions. A real mess...
> 
> Thanks for link, next time I'll try to ru more fsck with different options if no other problem happens to exist.

 

You sure they were gone and not in lost+found?

----------

## energyman76b

if a huge directory goes to lost+found it is as good as gone.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *Pilsner wrote:*   

> Had to format disk and re-install gentoo. Anyways after bad fsck I had /etc and /var gone and so, replacing of only those 2 folders from gentoo install disk was bad idea since all my packages were gone for "emerge" and reinstall were failing for some, due to file collisions. A real mess...
> 
> Thanks for link, next time I'll try to ru more fsck with different options if no other problem happens to exist.

 That's a shame.  I was under the impression that ext4 was suppose to be quite stable, like ext3.  I guess problems sprout up from time to time.

I once had an issue occur on a reiserfs-3 disk, and I luckily made backups of everything before I tried the fsck, since it majorly messed up my disk...  I guess I didn't properly read the man pages or whatever beforehand.  I had to run fsck once on an ext3 drive back in the day, and didn't have any problems whatsoever, so I charged ahead on the reiser disk without hesitation.

----------

